# Appendectomy



## Katnapper (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi everyone! It's amazing what they have in the hospitals now. I'm in my bed sitting up and using a computer they've wheeled in here for me! I went to the Emergency Room about 3am yesterday for abdominal pain. It had started the morning before, and after all day and then night I decided I just couldn't take it any more. Ends up my appendix was "hot and infected" and had to come out. They said it's good I got here when I did.

For those I'm supposed to be mailing out mantids today, I'm sorry.... I won't be able to do it today. I'm hopefully going to get to go home today. And I'm going to try to ship out mantids tomorrow if I can. Not sure yet how I'll be getting along. Will let you know via PM. I'm trying to remember what all I've got going on and what I'm supposed to be doing... but I've been all drugged up and I've been having a hard time recalling everything. If we are doing business or trades and I haven't PM'ed you already about it, please PM me to ask or remind me, and we'll go from there. Thank you!!!

OK.... I've put it off long enough.... going to have to get out of the bed and get up and go pee. lol Going to try to catch up on the posts when I get done!


----------



## jameslongo (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh appendix, you do nothing for us &amp; create such a bother when you decide to part from us  Glad you got in early. May recovery come swiftly to you


----------



## revmdn (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear all that, and get well soon, ya' hear?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 1, 2009)

Get well soon, Katt! Enjoy those drugs for as long as you can, and TAKE IT EASY!!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2009)

I had this in 07. Did you get it done larascopic? I was left with three small scars. Mine was weird though. I had reoccuring appendicitis. I would get really bad stomach pains at night but they would go away within a couple hours. This went on for awhile. I eventually got the pain at work one day and went home. Finally figured I needed to go to the hospital and they admitted me and I had the surgery the next day. I recovered quickly so I bet you will too. Get well!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Hey I hope your doing well, but look out for the morph drip when your up and runing to the bathroom. Get well soon. danny[/SIZE]


----------



## ismart (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm sure you will be back to your old self in no time! Feel better Becky  .


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 1, 2009)

who will feed the 30,000 mantis and roaches at your house! O.O lol take care of yourself!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2009)

Get well soon just sleep and watch tv all day but don't eat the hospital food unless you want to grow extra toes!!!


----------



## jacksun (Jun 1, 2009)

MmmmMmmm.........pharmaceuticals  

Hope you get better fast Becky......unless your on the REALLY GOOD Pharma's and you don't want to  

Metta,

Wayne


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 1, 2009)

haha, is that how to take a vacation? Thats the only thing I have left inside me ha ha, never though of it though! Hope u do ok, and take a pill for me! oh and heres a kiss, cause we don't have a smily with one!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jun 1, 2009)

Becky - I expect appendicitis is abnormally painful and i dont much like doctors either. I hope you heal quickly so you can get back to your ravenous horde at home!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jun 2, 2009)

hope you feel better!!!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone so very much for the well wishes... it means a lot to me. ^_^ I'm home now. I've discovered 4 hatches of T. sinensis (2 contained in net cages, 1 in a net cage I'd cleaned but not zipped up yet, and one in my fake tree). So there are T. sinensis L1 babies all over the bug room. An H. membranacea female has molted to adult, the male C. humeralis is still alive (as when I left, they were together in a net cage to mate... and I expected him to be a goner when I didn't come back like I thought I was going to), and all the babies in the net cages look like they've molted to the next stage. And everybody needs fed. Haven't felt well enough to do it yet... have been tired and queasy, and can't move very well yet. You all know what I'm going to be working on doing today! :blink: :lol: If anyone's interested in helping... pop on over!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll be right there! In spirit!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 2, 2009)

Actually I'm not doing very well. Have stopped taking the pain meds they prescribed me, as I've broken out in hives now. But the worst is that I haven't been able to produce a bowel movement yet... since Saturday. If I can't get myself to go pretty soon, I may have to go back to the hospital. I don't know. And I still haven't gotten one single mantis fed or tended to yet!    Have not felt well enough to even stand up and do a little bit so far.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 2, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Actually I'm not doing very well. Have stopped taking the pain meds they prescribed me, as I've broken out in hives now. But the worst is that I haven't been able to produce a bowel movement yet... since Saturday. If I can't get myself to go pretty soon, I may have to go back to the hospital. I don't know. And I still haven't gotten one single mantis fed or tended to yet!    Have not felt well enough to even stand up and do a little bit so far.


Constipation after an abdominal operation is pretty common, Katt, the nurses should have told you about this! :angry: 

Do you remember them listening to your tummy with a stethoscope after the operation? That would be to make sure that you had "bowel sounds" and that things were rumbling along normally. You shouldn't be released if they couldn't hear them. When do you have a follow-up visit with your doctor?

The mantids can survive on their own a bit longer! Take care of yourself!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 2, 2009)

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 2, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Actually I'm not doing very well. Have stopped taking the pain meds they prescribed me, as I've broken out in hives now. But the worst is that I haven't been able to produce a bowel movement yet... since Saturday. If I can't get myself to go pretty soon, I may have to go back to the hospital. I don't know. And I still haven't gotten one single mantis fed or tended to yet!    Have not felt well enough to even stand up and do a little bit so far.


You need to get LetricBlue back over there for some more chores. Please get better, you have way to many mouths to feed.


----------



## jacksun (Jun 2, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Actually I'm not doing very well. Have stopped taking the pain meds they prescribed me, as I've broken out in hives now. But the worst is that I haven't been able to produce a bowel movement yet... since Saturday. If I can't get myself to go pretty soon, I may have to go back to the hospital. I don't know. And I still haven't gotten one single mantis fed or tended to yet!    Have not felt well enough to even stand up and do a little bit so far.


Becky, water, water, water!!! The anesthesia will cause dehydration which in turn will cause constipation. As Phil says it is normal. Get some fluid into your your system and things will work their way out. Hopefully you don't get the constipation cramping pain, I'm sure you have enough already.

Sorry their is no appropriate smiley to express my sentiment for you


----------



## kamakiri (Jun 2, 2009)

GET WELL SOON! Hope you're feeling better too. I gotta check in here (in this section) more often...


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 3, 2009)

as the other guys said if you dont drink enough water you will not go, i had this problem after a surgery and when i did go after like a month it felt like passing a baby threw my @ss, it was bad. id recemend you force feed yourself alot of water or your surgery pain will be the past thing on your mind when your on the pot! lol  get better. and you better believe if i was near you i wouldve already been down there helping tend the "other babies" lol =D best wishes!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks again to everyone for the well-wishes!  I'm doing much better today as I've gratefully been able to unload some unnecessary waste materials finally! You never realize how great it is to be able to go, until you can't.  Now if these hives would just go away! Haven't had any pain meds but Ibuprophen since yesterday morning, and I'm doing OK with that part too. Just sloooooow moving, tired, and itchy lol.

I was supposed to go back to work doing an asbestos removal job June 8th, to last until the end of the month. But that's out of the question now. I'll be out of commission for another couple or three weeks. You know I was hoping for an excuse to not have to go back to work this Spring (just can't get excited about it for some reason this year). But I didn't plan on something as drastic as this! lol :huh: :lol:


----------



## lectricblueyes (Jun 3, 2009)

Been meaning to call you and check in on you. My life is utter chaos and this is the first time in a month that I have "regular" internet access, let alone the time to send emails/forums or even work on my mantids. I feel bad for them. I'm not giving them nearly as much attention as they deserve. I have my first day off today in 3 weeks. Why am I talking about me? lol sorry..

How are you? I hope you are well. Hang in there. I responded to your email the night you were going to the hospital. Glad you caught it nice and early. The appendix is a mystery to most scientists though a few solid theories exist on the topic today.

::hug:::

get well soon!!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 3, 2009)

Dear Kat, glad u were able to poo! Nothing like being not able to go, but pee is always my problem...haha, cause of kidney stones, u know, worse than having a baby! haha, and Doug "passing a baby threw my @ss," made me laugh out loud! haha, u guys kill me, no wonder Kat had appen..... to much laughing! ok, lets be good now, children crossing!


----------



## kamakiri (Jun 6, 2009)

Glad you're feeling better!  

Does this mean you'll be updating your blog soon?


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 6, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Glad you're feeling better!  Does this mean you'll be updating your blog soon?


 :lol: Ummm....  maybe? Even I don't know...  But I can tell you I definitely will be updating it, as I really enjoyed working on it.  It's just a question of getting there again. :mellow: Hmmm.... maybe you asking about it is the push I needed.....


----------



## revmdn (Jun 6, 2009)

Glad you're feeling better, you should still get Lectic out there to do some work for you. :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 6, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Glad you're feeling better, you should still get Lectic out there to do some work for you. :lol:


Lol... thanks, Martin.  But it's my turn to go up and see him!  :lol:


----------

